# Preseason Game 4: Pistons @ Heat (10/18 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, October 18, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: No TV*








*@*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No local TV for this one, but it is on TV in Detroit, so there should hopefully be some links.

Mario, UD and Joel are doubtful to play in this one again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT
> 3hrs away from tipof... here's Ray Allen, James Jones, and @M33M putting up some early jumpers! http://instagr.am/p/Q7_WBBkMiJ/


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dem shooters.

Wonder if Wade or Bron sit this one out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Both playing


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> Heat starters tonight vs. Pistons: Chris Bosh, Shane Battier, LeBron James, Dwyane Wade and Norris Cole.





> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> Erik Spoelstra said Mike Miller will play tonight, with James Jones possibly to play with Rodney Carney sidelined.





> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> Udonis Haslem, Mario Chalmers, Joel Anthony, Jarvis Varnado (all with nagging injuries), Rodney Carney (sick) out for Heat tonight.





> Udonis Haslem threw his mouthpiece on the floor two days ago, says Spo. Wanted to play but he is being held out to be cautious.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, Varnado is screwed. Smithi must be dying inside.

Sidenote: Arnett Moultrie looked good yesterday for Philly  

As did Perry Jones III....hard to see why Miami weren't interested in either big to be honest.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, gonna suck keeping track and seeing what they do, knowing we could have had them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, i'm happy we'll have a top 20 pick in upcoming drafts...but Moultrie and Perry Jones were lotto talent. Guys dont drop like that often.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And dont forget Ezeli, who has already looked better than Pitt ever has.


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Heat players are dubbing Saturday's matchup with the Spurs as "Curry vs. Pittman."


:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the nice J to start


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the steal and dunk. Definitely looks quicker on D.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebro nwith the tomohawk


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh looks so good this preseason


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Has CB gona REAL short ontop? Looks balder than I remember


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is ridiculous man


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade euro step!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the sick euro step finish


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade

sick finish

Heat getting out on the break a ton already


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade looks great. Finally hit a jumper and that reverse lay-up was sick.

So much for worrying about him for opening night.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

mmmm Wade lookin good


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole, you gotta knock that down son


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade, Lebron, Ray and Bosh all in together


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Raaay sighting


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a block by CB


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So it looks like our ideal first sub will be Battier out and Ray in. Puts Dwyane at SF and LeBron at PF.

Yeah, Cole's gotta hit one of those easy spot ups. These lineups will look a lot better with Rio.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

no scrub gets to the line more than Maggette.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope at some point tonight we see a Wade/Allen/Miller/Lebron/Bosh lineup


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL @ the pull-up 3 by Bosh after getting the O-board.

Good sign Drummond hasn't killed us so far. He's been beasting.

Damn, Maggette is a Piston? He's doing the full-league tour. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big minutes for Rashard right now with UD gettng closer to returning.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tough for Shard to show much in these lineups. Pittman in the first time in awhile after the big toe blister. Somehow he played D on that possession without fouling.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Lewis


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great drive by Shard followed by good D and a nice rebound from Pitt. I'm thrilled at every little thing those two do well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Raaay 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 33333

nice ball movement


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shame Ray missed that wide open one.

Defense is in midseason form right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-11 after 1

A lot to like about that quarter. Many of the shots missed were wide open as well.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn uncloseable ad popped up right before Ray's 3. Where'd he shoot it from?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OT: Bos/Bro on TNT right now. Barclays looks pretty awesome on TV. The herringbone court works well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Damn uncloseable ad popped up right before Ray's 3. Where'd he shoot it from?


That ****ing corner 3 that always killed us. Much better when its for us though 

Lewis drove, kicked it back out to Lebron who then quickly got it to Ray in the deep corner, right in front of our bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Monroe just abused Pitt.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus for 2


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray is great at sneaking in for close layups.

Pitt's hands might be too big for his own good. Can't use them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

back to back layups by Ray.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> That ****ing corner 3 that always killed us. Much better when its for us though
> 
> Lewis drove, kicked it back out to Lebron who then quickly got it to Ray in the deep corner, right in front of our bench.


He's insane from that left corner. Guarantee he hits most of his threes there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL. I'm going to invent a drinking game for every time Ira advocates Temple for the reg. roster. Every little thing he does Ira tweets about his defensive potential at the point. :laugh:

Must be some sort of family tie. :whoknows:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just let it fly, Rashard. Let it fly. No hesitation needed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Foul on Mike, but how good did he look bringing the ballup the floor there?

Jorts 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike looks great. Much quicker and more fluid.

I'm sold on Jorts. He's constant energy to go with that huge body, plays solid D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The cameras look especially close in that barclays center arena. Looks really nice.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't mind that third 3 by Jorts, but the 2nd was bad. Great steal by him though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, Mike looks fantastic


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 333

Heat getting 3pt happy right now, but at least one finally went in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Wow, Mike looks fantastic


Yeah, quicker than he's looked in a while.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ2Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Big 3 + Grizzlies lineup. Such a versatile roster.

Great pass by LBJ2Wade for the reverse lay-in. :lebron: :dwade:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade

sick pass by Lebron. That was so quick after the made basket.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OT: Celtics wearing some whacky numbers this year: 98, 99...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron with the dainty finish


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great read by Bosh. Attack the hoop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Point-Bosh is back!

Drummond with 5 fouls? Wow.

Biggest development of this game: No knee-pads for Cole this year.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade banker


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade showing off just now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are ridiculous right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

61-34 at the half

Wade, Bosh and Lebron look in mid-season form tonight.

The D is just insane though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great half. The chemistry on this team reminds me of the way Boston looked the last few years. Great synergy, now we just have to get the Sonic 2 full in the fold.

Keep forgetting we're missing a starter and main rotation player in Rio/UD.

Not to mention....

:joel:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pitt is impressed by Drummond: 5 fouls in 9 minutes. :shockedface:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great half. Expect to see a lot of Temple, Harris and Dozier this half...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL -- The new NBa.com looks terrible. Why?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier with 6 boards in 11 mins

Bosh with 6 in 12

Harrellson with 4 in under 6

31 to 19 edge for us against their imposing bigs. Good sign.

Drummond only has 4 fouls, DET crew was wrong.

We're on pace to jack up 28 3's


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lolbron up and under


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

A healthy Wade hitting Js makes me happy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Batter 3333

nice kick out by Bosh

Wade with a nice rhythm catch and shoot J off the screen


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to see Wade confident in that J. No pumpfakes.

We're already at 70, I think our lowest scoring preseason game was 74.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big 3 synergy right there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Cole 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 33333

Wade is passing great tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is killing it right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole's 3 looks great

Battier's seemingly hit more threes between these preseason games and the scrimmage than all of last year

Dwyane is in a great offensive rhythm, not just scoring, but making plays for guys in ways he hadn't done a whole lot in the Big 3 era

I don't want to overstate anything, but this is great for a championship team to look this plugged in already


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And, oh yeah, the D


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not sure how Drummond running into a stationery Wade in front of the restricted area is a no-call, especially after that weak charging call on Bosh on the other end.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Drummond is an awful free throw shooter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Pitt

What a pass


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick pass. Sick dunk earlier.

I'll be shocked if I ever see a Cole2Pitt pass work out. Shaky passer, shakier catcher.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lewis 333

I'm telling you, he prefers a hand in his face.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pitt with another moving screen.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There's no way Pittman isn't one of the 5 worst C's in the league. Its just not working. He can't do anything well at all.

Gladness isn't the answer either. I'd be fine with taking Josh and signing a vet like Birdman for insurance. We need guys who can play now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL Terrel. WTF bro.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the hell was that by Harris? He just threw the ball at the ref and got a T.

Dont even know why he was mad?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

T-Harris and Ray Ray playing "PG"?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333

Can hit 3's in his sleep


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dozier with the b;lock!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, didnt even know Charlie V was still on the Pistons. Finally checks in late the 4th quarter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice lefty hook by Jorts


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice post basket by Harrellson.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jorts in the post? Drink.

Harris is being miscast as a PG all preseason, but he's starting to make me regret calling him a lock. My man Dozier looked great on that block.

What was with those two FGAs by Ray? He just chucked them at the hoop.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Forgot Johnny Flynn existed. No idea he was on Detroit. Kahn knows how to pick 'em. Detroit: Where failed careers go.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dozier's J is a little ugly, but I like his build and athleticism.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice move by TBomb


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There you go Harris.

Yeah Dozier's biggest issue is the J. He swished one confidently in ATL, so I thought he'd improved it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice attack and finish by Harris. I don't like him handling the ball as a PG, he over dribbles way too much and gets himself in trouble. I guess when Wade/Bron/Rio are out there, he won't have that luxury so it probably won't be as much as a problem.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, Jonny Flyyn playing like he thinks he's a lock. He's awful.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah they're doing the same thing they did with Cook/Wright playing Harris at PG to hone his skills and gauge his limitations.

After that first beautiful 3 Harrellson is killing his %. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Dozier is one of those guys who look a lot better surrounded by better players. Looks a bit crap playing with these spuds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dozier is a guy with the Heat at the wrong time. Any other time before this present version of the Heat were put together and he'd have a much better shot at making it. He's got a lot of tools Riles loves. Long, Athletic, nice defensive disposition. But there's just no spot for a guy like him on this roster.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Much like Harris will never play real minutes guarding PGs without a true ball-handler next to him, Dozier will never guard SFs without a combo-forward next to him, essentially playing PF on offense, so his shaky J wouldn't be a huge issue.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 105-78

Wade, Lebron and Bosh dominated.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

But yeah, I agree. Wrong time for Dozier and Carney, even if they may be two of the better prospects.

Still amazed Whiteside didn't catch on anywhere.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

When's the next game after saturday? Doubt they do any cuts before sat, but after that, maybe.

Varnado is just deadweight right now. Injured all summer, and his skill-set is redundant after Joel/Gladness.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> When's the next game after saturday? Doubt they do any cuts before sat, but after that, maybe.
> 
> Varnado is just deadweight right now. Injured all summer, and his skill-set is redundant after Joel/Gladness.


3 preseason games left after Saturday 

Tuesday 10/23 @Bobcats
Wednesday 10/24 vs Wizards
Friday 10/26 vs Hornets


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Holy shit, I'll be at the Bobcats game. They're playing 5 minutes from my house in Raleigh. Been up here a little longer than expected, but that's a nice consolation.

Weird we always seem to play the same teams in preseason. I understand ATL/WAS/CHA since they're in our division, but why DET/SAS/NO every year?


----------

